

A Journey from My Tent in Afghanistan to Silicon Valley - dmor
https://medium.com/@thenickfrost/a-journey-from-my-tent-in-afghanistan-to-silicon-valley-94e17b214ac2

======
pauldcchen
Thank you for your service!

All the best at Mattermark.

